# Maf fees



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone had any information about inspection and potential cleaning fees. We have just been looking through our garage to see what we may/may not bring with us....on the not sure list are:
1. Plastic garden furniture
2. Adult bike
3. Tools - such as power drill, hammer, nails, screws usual house hold stuff really
4. Patio heater - we'll leave tha gas here!

Is there a standard charge or is it all based on what you have etc.

I guess we are trying to workout if it's worth bringing it or selling it and buying when we get there?

Advice very much welcome!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

hopers7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any information about inspection and potential cleaning fees. We have just been looking through our garage to see what we may/may not bring with us....on the not sure list are:
> 1. Plastic garden furniture
> ...


Hi there

I'd bring your tools - hubby regretted leaving so many of his behind. 
Ditto bikes. 

You can get very reasonably priced tools in Bunnings & Mitre 10 though.

For the others, you can bring them - but you will find some good value garden furniture (not sure about patio heaters - never bought one!) in Bunnings or Mitre 10. And you will be amazed at the size of the barbecues you can buy. They even come with the kitchen sink!

Whatever you bring from the garden/shed, make sure it is cleaned very well - no mud, grass or seeds anywhere. You should wash them down with a special cleaner, but we used detergent first the a dash of dettol in the water - the goods were opened (they will be) and they passed OK.

Obviously not so practical for tools, but again make sure they are generally clean with nothing but a bit of clean oil for lubrication. After washing the bikes thoroughly I expect a spray of a clean oil on various bits wouldn't be unacceptable either.

And label the boxes they are in clearly so they are easy to identify for inspection.


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'd bring your tools - hubby regretted leaving so many of his behind.
> Ditto bikes.
> ...


Great thanks for the advice!


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

Bring it all, there's nothing there that's difficult to clean yourself and you'll regret it if you leave anything behind.

The tools may be cheaper in the DIY stores but you'll find the quality isn't as good and the range is more limited than you're used to.

The most expensive DIY product has the be paint, for what you pay for it you'd think it contained gold flakes 

Once you arrive don't buy anything new, especially BBQs. Get your stuff from the auction site Trade Me....there's always people leaving and selling up households.


----------



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

carosapien said:


> Bring it all, there's nothing there that's difficult to clean yourself and you'll regret it if you leave anything behind.
> 
> The tools may be cheaper in the DIY stores but you'll find the quality isn't as good and the range is more limited than you're used to.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks for the advice, good thinking re: bbqs etc on auction sites...thanks again.


----------

